# Intake manifold issues/question



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I will start by saying I would like to keep the original intake and not do a great deal of modification to it. I want to keep a more stockish look to the engine so I didn't want to hack this up. I know I could cut the water cross over off and use a separate piece, I'd prefer not to. 

I was cleaning some parts this weekend and took the water neck off my intake to clean it all up and one of the bolt heats snapped of and I was left this. 




























It looks like this stud has been welded in here.

Any options or am I looking for a new manifold?

Thanks!


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Did you try vice grips or a stud remover? Spray some wd40 on it, give it a couple of wacks with a hammer. Maybe let it sit a while or overnight. Then try and unthread it. If you have a torch you can heat the area around the bolt, then try unthreading it. Or worst case, cut off whats sticking out, then drill out the rest and retap the hole the next larger size.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I say your best bet is heat. Warm the manifold around the bolt and use vice grips to get it out.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking closely at your photos, it -does- sort of look like there's a weld bead or perhaps some sort of soldering/brazing that's been done there. If you've got an air or electrical cut-off tool, the kind that use a thin abrasive disc, you might try -carefully- applying it to those areas to see if you can remove/cut through them and free up the stud. A Dremel-type tool with a cutoff wheel might make it easier. If worse comes to worse, grind the top of it flat, drill it out, and re-tap the hole.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree :agree with both.......very do-able with patience.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

The stud is out! (wow that sounds bad)

I used the torch idea and heated it good and actually blew the welds out - I _think _ they may have threaded it with JB Weld or something similar, not an actual weld, or perhaps it was just nasty dirty like so many other components on this engine. 

Got her hot, blew the crap outta there and then threaded it out with a vice grip. Threads all look good. 

I will have the base coat of 1200 degree silver later this week. I will post pictures in my resto thread, lots getting done again. I am pleased. 

Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------

